# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Clip 45 ngày trải nghiệm 'rất Việt Nam' của hai chàng trai Nga

## hangnt

*Một Việt Nam thanh bình, đẹp mộc mạc đến nao lòng đã được ghi lại qua ống kính của hai anh em nhà Tarasov trong chuyến hành trình dài 45 ngày.*

Video mới đăng tải trên Vimeo của chàng thanh niên người Nga Georgy Tarsov có tên "The road story Vietnam" đang được cộng đồng yêu du lịch khắp nơi thích thú và ủng hộ. Video dài hơn 3 phút và được quay bằng máy ảnh Canon 5D Mark III có rất nhiều hình ảnh đẹp đậm chất con người và phong cảnh Việt Nam.

Georgy Tarsov chia sẻ, anh cùng anh trai của mình đã có chuyến du lịch dài 45 ngày tới Việt Nam từ tháng 9/2014. Đây là trải nghiệm rất tuyệt vời của cả hai anh em. Họ quyết định quay lại video để chia sẻ với mọi người câu chuyện du lịch của họ, những con đường họ từng đi qua và cả những người Việt Nam thân thiện mà họ đã gặp.

Hàng chục những lời khen ngợi của các phượt thủ khắp thế giới được viết dưới video mà Georgy Tarsov đăng tải. Hầu hết đều ngưỡng mộ chuyến đi thú vị của họ cũng như trầm trồ về khả năng quay phim. Còn những người Việt xa xứ như nickname Ha Cao thì viết: "Cảm ơn triệu lần. Tôi đã bật khóc khi xem đoạn video tuyệt vời này. Tôi bỗng nhận ra rằng tôi nhớ quê hương tôi biết bao". Và không ít các bạn trẻ Việt khác đã vào để lại những bình luận cảm ơn Georgy Tarsov đã ghi lại hình ảnh đẹp về Việt Nam.

*Xem video về hành trình du ngoạn Việt Nam của hai anh em Georgy Tarsov:*

----------

